# Zugriff auf OPC Server



## derToby (14. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es mit Java eine Möglichkeit Daten von einem OPC-Server (Siemens) zu empfangen, d.h. ich möchte ein Programm entwickeln, dass u.a. als OPC - Client fungiert. Es soll die Möglichkeit bieten den OPC-Server anzugeben, und die genauen Items, die ich verarbeiten möchte abzuholen. Leider finde ich im Internet nix brauchbares, eine kleine Einführung bzw. Informationen über Zugriffe und Ablauf wären von nöten.

Hoffe, jemand von euch hat in dem Thema opc Erfahrung...

schöne Grüße

derToby


----------



## AlArenal (14. Okt 2005)

Google?

http://www.opcconnect.com/tooltech.php


----------

